# San Angelo, Texas Scarred Lands Players Needed



## Harlock (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi there.  I DM a Scarred Lands campaign in San Angelo, Texas.  We have a small group, and I'd like to expand a bit.  Right now I DM for 3 people.  Half of the group is female and our ages range from 23-30.  I'd like to meet you before hand and you should be forewarned, there are children in the home when we game.  

We are a fairly informal group who like to socialize and the Scarred Lands group meets every other Saturday afternoon and games until around 10pm.  Please, no smokers and no alcoholic beverages during game play.  We meet at my house.  Please contact me for further information through email.

ADD EDIT: Wanted to mark it 3.5.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

Would love to come over Har...but a little far for me.


----------



## yangnome (Jan 30, 2004)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Hi there.  I DM a Scarred Lands campaign in San Angelo, Texas.  We have a small group, and I'd like to expand a bit.  Right now I DM for 3 people.  Half of the group is female and our ages range from 23-30.  I'd like to meet you before hand and you should be forewarned, there are children in the home when we game.
> 
> We are a fairly informal group who like to socialize and the Scarred Lands group meets every other Saturday afternoon and games until around 10pm.  Please, no smokers and no alcoholic beverages during game play.  We meet at my house.  Please contact me for further information through email.
> 
> ADD EDIT: Wanted to mark it 3.5.




I have quite a few friends in San Angelo, stationed at Goofellow AFB.  I will pass on the info to them.


----------



## Harlock (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks, yangnome.  I'm about 15 easy minutes from Goodfellow.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 1, 2004)

Quick question... are you in any way associated with Goodfellow?  Teh guys I know are all instructors there and therefore can't hang out with students.  I've forwarded the info to one of the guys I know there, he's going to let others know as well.  They have a group playing right now, but I don't think the times would be a conflict, so maybe one or two of them would be interested.


----------



## Harlock (Feb 3, 2004)

Nope.  Although tqo girls in the group are the daughters of a retired Air Force Captain and one guy is the son of a retired Army person, unsure of what his rank was... but none of us are enlisted and therefore officers are welcome. =)


----------



## Harlock (Feb 7, 2004)

yangnome?


----------



## yangnome (Feb 7, 2004)

LIke i said, I passed the info on to one of the players and he said he would pass it to others.  I haven't heard from any of them since.  if I see any of them online, I'll ask if they were interested.


----------

